# stalls and water



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

A couple question please.
I'm building a stall in my barn for my baby goats 12x12. Now should I leave a gap between the boards say about 4'' just so they can see out. I'll be useing 2x6. Or what do you all recommend. Also I'm useing rubber pads for flooring, The same you use for horses.

Second question about water, can goats use automatic water? I use them for my horses and I know goats are much smarter so I assume they could too.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

If your goats have horns (or scurs) you need to make any openings in your fences small enough that they can't get their heads stuck. My favorite goat pen material is "cattle panels" with 4" squares top to bottom. These can be cut easily with a bolt cutter. They make a strong fence and are easy to put up and take down. And nothing will eat them, like with wood. I just wire them to T posts. The fence is stronger if you don't make the corners square. Just bend the panel around in an arc and overlap the next panel onto it 6" or so and tie them together with wire.

I don't know what an "automatic" watering system is. Whatever kind of watering system you go with make sure you can easily dump or drain it and replace the water. If the goats' water gets dirty (or pooped in), they will avoid drinking it. They are very picky about the cleanliness of their food and water. I have tried water tanks with float valves and they work ok. But if the tank is very big it needs an easy way to drain it and clean it.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

ok thanks, I think I will make my stalls with 2x6 with 4'' gap.

I understand the dirty water thing, we've had horses for years.
Sounds like your pen idea works good! I don't have panels though so good old wood will have to do.

The little horn nubbies are coming off.

thanks for your imput.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Making the stalls so the goats can see out will keep them from jumping up on the wall to try and look over to see whats going on.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah I made it with 2x6 and 3 1/2 inch gap. Seems to work pretty good.
The auto water works great too!


----------

